# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بهترین اساتید درس های تخصصی برای کنکور ۱۴۰۲

## سردرگم

سلام وقت بخیر 
من دوازدهم هستم و کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ 
و تازه میخوام شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم پایه رو ، مدرسه هم یک ماه کلاس گذاشته و زود تر دوازدهم رو شروع کرده در تابستون.
متاسفانه من پایه درسی ضعیفی دارم در درس هاس تخصصی و اگه میشه لطفا در درس های تخصصی معلم های تاپ و خوبی که مفاهیم رو از صفر تا صد توضیح بدن .به طوری که یه نفر با دانش صفر رو خیلی عالی و اصولی بالا بکشن و سابقه قبولی و رضایت خوبی هم داشته باشن معرفی کنید.
میدونم باید برم نمونه تدریس ببینن و هرکدوم رو پسندیدم برم ، ولی میخوام نظر شما رو هم بدونم.

از طرف دیگه انرژی بیان استاد و لحنش هم برام خیلی مهمه.
ما خودمون تو مدرسه دبیر زیست داریم که بسیار با سواد هستن و نکات کنکوری و ... کتاب رو میگن ولی کلاسشون طوری هست که برای من آنقدر کسل کننده هست و واقعا سر کلاس شدیدا خوابم میگیره و هیچی از درس متوجه نمیشم. لحن بیان یکنواخت و آرامی دارن.
برعکس سال یازدهم  من از گاجینو فیلم های ریاضی رو نگاه میکردم که آریان حیدری درس میدادن و واقعا عاشق لحن و انرژی شون شدم. منی که ریاضی واسم خسته کننده بود ، میخکوب میشدم.و با علاقه تدریس رو گوش میکردم. البته خب کتاب رو درس میدادن و کنکوری نبود، فقط در حد کتاب 
و برای من که معلم ریاضی خوبی نداشتم در به انداختن مطالب و آموزش خیلی مفید بود.البته قصد ندارم با ایشون کلاس آنلاین برم بنا به دلایلی و چون خیلی تکنیکی درس میدن و این میتونه ریسک باشه برای من لطفا ایشون رو پیشنهاد ندین.و صادق باشید در پیشنهاد دادن استاد🙏
در کل برای دروس تخصصیِ ریاضی ،شیمی،زیست،فیزیک 
کسی رو میخوام که تدریس مفهومی و جامع و کامل از صفر داشته. کسی که درس های تخصصی ضعیفی داره رو به درصد های بالا برسونه و خوب مفهوم و درس رو جا بندازه براش، بیان خوبی داشته باشه و هم تشریحی بگه و تست های خفن حل بکنه /  تست هایی که حل میکنه و جزوش تطبیق زیاد با کنکور داشته باشه و به درد کنکور بخوره در کل.
 کسی که با اطمینان بشه برای درصد های خوب در کنکور به تدریسش اعتماد کرد در کنار تلاش خودمون. 
چون همونطور که بالا هم گفتم پایه خیلی ضعیفی دارم در درسای تخصصی.

خودم تعریف این استاد هارو شنیدم و خیییلی بینشون مرددم: 



ریاضی: ملاک پور / عباسپور/ سروش مویینی/ معین کرمی/ سادات / مقدم نیا ؟؟

ملاک پور یکم لحنش خسته کننده و یکنواخت هست ولی حس میکنم میتونم باهاش پیش برم.غیر از ملاک پور ، چه دبیر ریاضی پیشنهاد میکنید از بین تمام دبیر های برتر کشور ،و مخصوصا دبیر هایی که خودم گفتم بالا ،  برای کسی با ریاضی ضعیف دهم و یازدهم و دوازدهم و معلمی میخواد که از صفر درس بده ، کامل مفهوم رو جا بندازه و هم تشریحی و هم تستی خفن هم کار بکنه؟ و رتبه های خوب هم داشته باشه ، درصد رضایت بالا و  امتحانش رو پس داده باشه 



زیست: حنیف عظیمی یا محمد همدانی ؟؟

شیمی: بابایی، دکتر محمد مرادی یا آقاجانی ؟؟
با لحن هر دو اوکیم ( مرادی و بابایی رو میگم ، آقاجانی رو نمونه تدریس ندیدم )
، ولی دنبال یکی میگردم که در سطح کسی که شیمی پایین و صفری داره درس بده ، (از پایه در واقع بگه)مفهومی و قشنگ توضیح بده و درس رو جا بندازه ، تست های جوندار و خفن هم حل کنه و در کل به درصد های بالا برسونه .
 رتبه های کنکور خوب و سابقه خوبی هم داشته باشه .

فیزیک: ذهبی ، یحیوی ، نوکنده؟؟؟
ذهبی میگن تشریحی هست ولی یحیوی زیاد تشریحی نیست ، من تدریس هر دو رو دوست داشتم 

میشه هرکدوم از اینا رو که میگید ، دلیل انتخابش رو هم بگید و اینکه چه برتری نسبت به بقیه دارن؟

ببخشید خیلی طولانی شد، خیییلی ممنون میشم اگه کمکم کنید 🙏🙏🙏❤️
بی نهایت ممنون میشم

----------


## Aliva00

ببین من چند تارو بهت معرفی میکنم اگه دوست داشتی برو 
ریاضی: آریان حیدری و ملاک پور 
زیست : حنیف عظیمی فرهمندنیا
فیزیک : معلم خوب نمی‌شناسم 
شیمی : بابایی که عالیه بعد مصلایی و مرادی فراهانی هم خوبه ولی اگه ضعیفی بابایی خوبه

----------


## ناتاشا

معین کرمی از صفر میگه اما خیلی کند درس میده و کلاس خشک ملاک پور بهتر ولی خب باید سطحت بالاتر باشه خودم شخصا بعد از تدریس ملاک پور بهتر تست حل کردم تا کرمی به نظرم هر دو ببین ولی کرمی با سرعت بالا ببین

برای زیست اگه صفری و وقتت زیاد اول دهم و یازدهم همدانی ببین بعد جامعه عظیمی

برای شیمی به نظرم مرادی برای سطح ضعیف بهتر

----------


## Firnadly

برای زیست حنیف عظیمی و محمد همدانی هر دو دبیرای خوبی هستن
حقیقتش من از کلاس همدانی خیلی نتیجه گرفتم
از صفر مطلق شروع میکنه و تمام مباحث رو در مفهومی ترین حالت ممکن تدریس میکنه
در نتیجه همدانی رو پیشنهاد میکنم اگر پا به پای کلاسش پیش برید و تلاش‌کنید قطعا نتیجه میگیرین

----------


## paria8080

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> من دوازدهم هستم و کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ 
> و تازه میخوام شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم پایه رو ، مدرسه هم یک ماه کلاس گذاشته و زود تر دوازدهم رو شروع کرده در تابستون.
> متاسفانه من پایه درسی ضعیفی دارم در درس هاس تخصصی و اگه میشه لطفا در درس های تخصصی معلم های تاپ و خوبی که مفاهیم رو از صفر تا صد توضیح بدن .به طوری که یه نفر با دانش صفر رو خیلی عالی و اصولی بالا بکشن و سابقه قبولی و رضایت خوبی هم داشته باشن معرفی کنید.
> میدونم باید برم نمونه تدریس ببینن و هرکدوم رو پسندیدم برم ، ولی میخوام نظر شما رو هم بدونم.
> 
> از طرف دیگه انرژی بیان استاد و لحنش هم برام خیلی مهمه.
> ما خودمون تو مدرسه دبیر زیست داریم که بسیار با سواد هستن و نکات کنکوری و ... کتاب رو میگن ولی کلاسشون طوری هست که برای من آنقدر کسل کننده هست و واقعا سر کلاس شدیدا خوابم میگیره و هیچی از درس متوجه نمیشم. لحن بیان یکنواخت و آرامی دارن.
> برعکس سال یازدهم  من از گاجینو فیلم های ریاضی رو نگاه میکردم که آریان حیدری درس میدادن و واقعا عاشق لحن و انرژی شون شدم. منی که ریاضی واسم خسته کننده بود ، میخکوب میشدم.و با علاقه تدریس رو گوش میکردم. البته خب کتاب رو درس میدادن و کنکوری نبود، فقط در حد کتاب 
> ...


بین ریاضی ملاک پور و کرمی کسی رو پیدا کردین؟؟

----------


## KURAPIKA

سلام من برا ۱۴۰۱ سالیانه ۴ تا تخصصی و یدونه عمومی ثبت نام کردم.ببین نظر منو میخای نهایتا ۲ تا ثبت نام کن.من دلیل قبول نشدنم کلاسام بودن.خودم هم کم کاری کردم البته.انقدر کلاساشون فشرده و طولانی میشه که خسته میشی و نمیرسی خودت بخونی.من با بهترین دبیرا کلاس داشتم.ریاضی آریان حیدری. شیمی بابایی زیست حنیف و فیزیک یحیوی. آریان بدرد کسی میخوره که ریاضیش تشریحی فول فول باشه به درد کسی که صفره نمیخوره.شیمی هم بنظر من کلاس نیاز نیست چون نه تکنیک خاصی داره نه چیزی انقدر باید تست بزنی تا خودت دستت روون شه.بنظر من فیزیک یحیوی یا هر دبیر دیگه ای و زیست ثبت نام کن ریاضیت هم خودت بخون بعد از عید نکته و تست آریان شرکت کن.من پشت کنکوری بودم وقتم هم بیشتر از دانش آموزا آزاد بود ولی تعدد کلاسا بازم اذیت میکرد.اینا تجربه های منه باز هم تصمیم آخر با خودته

----------


## سردرگم

> بین ریاضی ملاک پور و کرمی کسی رو پیدا کردین؟؟


نه هنوز به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.

----------


## سردرگم

> سلام من برا ۱۴۰۱ سالیانه ۴ تا تخصصی و یدونه عمومی ثبت نام کردم.ببین نظر منو میخای نهایتا ۲ تا ثبت نام کن.من دلیل قبول نشدنم کلاسام بودن.خودم هم کم کاری کردم البته.انقدر کلاساشون فشرده و طولانی میشه که خسته میشی و نمیرسی خودت بخونی.من با بهترین دبیرا کلاس داشتم.ریاضی آریان حیدری. شیمی بابایی زیست حنیف و فیزیک یحیوی. آریان بدرد کسی میخوره که ریاضیش تشریحی فول فول باشه به درد کسی که صفره نمیخوره.شیمی هم بنظر من کلاس نیاز نیست چون نه تکنیک خاصی داره نه چیزی انقدر باید تست بزنی تا خودت دستت روون شه.بنظر من فیزیک یحیوی یا هر دبیر دیگه ای و زیست ثبت نام کن ریاضیت هم خودت بخون بعد از عید نکته و تست آریان شرکت کن.من پشت کنکوری بودم وقتم هم بیشتر از دانش آموزا آزاد بود ولی تعدد کلاسا بازم اذیت میکرد.اینا تجربه های منه باز هم تصمیم آخر با خودته



سلام، حق با شماست. کلاس ها خیلی وقت گیر هستن و بیشتر زمان آدم صرف فیلم دیدن میشه.
اما من با اینکه فرزانگانم، حس میکنم تدریس معلم ها رو خوب متوجه نمیشم در ریاضی و زیست و شیمی و ... 
حس میکنم اگه کلاس بگیرم و یه معلمی باشه که برام مفاهیم رو توضیح بده ، بهتر یادگیری انجام میشه 
البته به شدت نگران کمبود وقت در اثر فیلم دیدن هم هستم ...
موندم چی کار کنم

----------


## سردرگم

@arvin80       @Akhansari
من همان سیزدهم@ 
      @_Joseph_       @reza_is_here       @reza2018       @Hadi.Z       @artim       @ArthurMorgan       @Ali Darkness   @farzaddd
ارش پرهام@ @echo

----------


## _Joseph_

> @arvin80  @Akhansari
> من همان سیزدهم@ 
>  @_Joseph_  @reza_is_here  @reza2018  @Hadi.Z  @artim  @ArthurMorgan  @Ali Darkness


*سلام بر تو ای سردرگم . چرا اینقدر سر درگم؟

ببین الان دیگه همه دبیر ها خوبن بستگی داره خودت با کدوم یکی مچ بشی و از برنامه تدریس و روند کلاسش خوشت بیاد . شاید من دبیرهای یکه میگن رو خوشت بیاد شایدم نه . طبیعی هم هستش . 
ولی چند تا نکته 
1- کلاس به شدت وقت گیره 
2-کلاس انگیزه خوبی میده بهت برای درس خوندن ولی این انگیزهو حس دونستن مطالب کاذبه و باید خودت تست و تمرین زیادی حل کنی 
3-کلاس دبیر هایی رو ببین که با برنامه ات اوکی هستن و وسواس نداشته باش که صفری رو باید از صفر بگن و ..... شاید نکته و تست یک دبیر بهتر از کلاس سالیانه اش بتونه بهت کمک کنه . پس این توهم صفر بودن و مهدکودکی بودن رو از سرت بیرون کن و یکم با تلاش سعی کن تو به استاد برسی نه استاد به تو 

برای ریاضی:
خودت میگی که اریان حیدری رو دیدی دگه و خوشت اومده . همونو ادامه بده اگر خواستی 
من دبیر های ریاضی که دوست داشتم و دارم : مجید رفعتی و مهرداد عباسپور هستند 

فیزیک:
یحیوی و نوکنده رو ازشون خوشم اومده .

شیمی: 
آقاجانی و بابایی و اسماعیلی خوبن 
آقاجانی از صفر میگه و فقط هم تست کنکور حل میکنه / بابایی یکم پیش نیاز نیاز داره ولی خوب تدریس میکنه و سوالای خفنی حل میکنه / اسماعیلی هم معلم خوبیه اگر بتونی باهاش ارتباط بگیری فقط فرمول و نکته زیاد میگه

زیست :
حنیف عظیمی: بسیار مفهومی و فنی تدریس میکنه و سواد خوبی داره و انصافا دبیر خوبیه فقط یکم چرت و پرت و روپوش سفیدی و ..... زیاد میگه که البته برای انگیزه کاذب هم شده باشه شاید خوشت بیاد از کلاسش .
همدانی: تدریسش مفهومی و خاص هستش به خصوص اگر صفر باشی خوب میفهمی باهاش . سواد خوبی داره . کلاسش تقریبا کم حاشیه است 
فرهمندنیا : مفهومخی و تاکتیکی و سطح بالا تدریس میکنه ولی خیلی خوبه کلاسش . اگر زیستت یکم خوب هستش و کلیات رو میدونی حتما برو کلاس فرهمندنیا . کلاسشم تقریبا بی حاشیه است*

----------


## Metanoia

> *سلام بر تو ای سردرگم . چرا اینقدر سر درگم؟
> 
> ببین الان دیگه همه دبیر ها خوبن بستگی داره خودت با کدوم یکی مچ بشی و از برنامه تدریس و روند کلاسش خوشت بیاد . شاید من دبیرهای یکه میگن رو خوشت بیاد شایدم نه . طبیعی هم هستش . 
> ولی چند تا نکته 
> 1- کلاس به شدت وقت گیره 
> 2-کلاس انگیزه خوبی میده بهت برای درس خوندن ولی این انگیزهو حس دونستن مطالب کاذبه و باید خودت تست و تمرین زیادی حل کنی 
> 3-کلاس دبیر هایی رو ببین که با برنامه ات اوکی هستن و وسواس نداشته باش که صفری رو باید از صفر بگن و ..... شاید نکته و تست یک دبیر بهتر از کلاس سالیانه اش بتونه بهت کمک کنه . پس این توهم صفر بودن و مهدکودکی بودن رو از سرت بیرون کن و یکم با تلاش سعی کن تو به استاد برسی نه استاد به تو 
> 
> برای ریاضی:
> ...



حقیقتا استاد عباسپور بهترینن به شخصه ارادت به نهایتی به ایشان دارم 
از ریاضی متنفرم بودم ایشون واقعا اون روی خوب ریاضی رو نشون دادن
به من

----------


## سردرگم

> حقیقتا استاد عباسپور بهترینن به شخصه ارادت به نهایتی به ایشان دارم 
> از ریاضی متنفرم بودم ایشون واقعا اون روی خوب ریاضی رو نشون دادن
> به من


عباسپور میگن باید یه پیش زمینه ای داشته باشی از ریاضی تا بفهمی چی میگه
درسته این؟ برای سطح ضعیف خوب هست؟

----------


## سردرگم

> *سلام بر تو ای سردرگم . چرا اینقدر سر درگم؟
> 
> ببین الان دیگه همه دبیر ها خوبن بستگی داره خودت با کدوم یکی مچ بشی و از برنامه تدریس و روند کلاسش خوشت بیاد . شاید من دبیرهای یکه میگن رو خوشت بیاد شایدم نه . طبیعی هم هستش . 
> ولی چند تا نکته 
> 1- کلاس به شدت وقت گیره 
> 2-کلاس انگیزه خوبی میده بهت برای درس خوندن ولی این انگیزهو حس دونستن مطالب کاذبه و باید خودت تست و تمرین زیادی حل کنی 
> 3-کلاس دبیر هایی رو ببین که با برنامه ات اوکی هستن و وسواس نداشته باش که صفری رو باید از صفر بگن و ..... شاید نکته و تست یک دبیر بهتر از کلاس سالیانه اش بتونه بهت کمک کنه . پس این توهم صفر بودن و مهدکودکی بودن رو از سرت بیرون کن و یکم با تلاش سعی کن تو به استاد برسی نه استاد به تو 
> 
> برای ریاضی:
> ...


سلام 
کنکور کلا سردرگمم کرده تو همه چی ...
عباسپور میگن باید یه پیش زمینه ای داشته باشی از ریاضی تا بفهمی چی میگه
درسته این؟ برای سطح ضعیف خوب هست؟
شما با ملاک پور یا کرمی کار نکردید؟ 
اریان رو نمیخوام باهاش کلاس برم ، چون تکنیک میگه و میتونه ریسکی باشه 

شیمی مرادی رو نمیدونید چطوریه؟ نظری دارید راجب بهش؟ 
راستش من اصلا تدریس معلم شیمی مدرسمون رو متوجه نمیشم ، بنابراین به یه معلم نیاز دارم که کامل برای سطح صفر و ضعیف درس بده و کسی که چیزی بلد نیست کامل یاد بگیره و براش مفهوم رو جا بندازه 
شما گفتید برای بابایی باید یه پیش نیاز از شیمی داشته باشیم ، یعنی به نظرتون برای من که سطح شیمی پایینی دارم و حتی بعضی مباحث رو میخوام برای" اولین بار " با کلاس آنلاین و این معلم  یاد بگیرم( چون استاد شیمی مدرسه خودم خوب نیست) ، بابایی میتونه برای من مناسب باشه با توجه به ضعیف بودنم یا نه؟

----------


## KURAPIKA

برای شیمی که بنظرم مبتکران سه پایه کافی باشه.درسنامش کامله و خب اگه ارتباط بگیری باهاش برات کافیه.باقی درس ها هم پی دی اف چند تا کتاب رو دانلود کن ببین با کدوم بیشتر ارتباط میگیری.اگه توی ۲ درس خودخوان بشی و ۲ تا دیگه رو اگه لازمه کلاس بری خیلی عالی میشه.

----------


## Metanoia

> عباسپور میگن باید یه پیش زمینه ای داشته باشی از ریاضی تا بفهمی چی میگه
> درسته این؟ برای سطح ضعیف خوب هست؟



بله فکر میکنم چون خودم کلاس های ایشون رو شرکت میکنم دبیر خوبی در ریاضی داشتم در مدرسه، آموزشم کامله تقریبا و بیشتر برای آشنایی با تیپ تست های مختلف کلاسشون رو شرکت میکنم و کاملا کمک کنندست به شخصه 
 فرموده بودید که از تدریس آقای حیدری خوشتون اومده از همون استفاده کنید اما خواهشا دربارش یکم با احتیاط عمل کنید و خیلی جدب روش هایی که استاد حیدری استفاده میکنن نشید و سعی کنید خیلی تست بزنید چون ماهیت درسی مثل ریاضی تست خیلی زیاده و راه حل فراری هم نداره 
و اگر دبیری رو انتخاب کردید با همون کامل پیش برید

----------


## سردرگم

> بله فکر میکنم چون خودم کلاس های ایشون رو شرکت میکنم دبیر خوبی در ریاضی داشتم در مدرسه، آموزشم کامله تقریبا و بیشتر برای آشنایی با تیپ تست های مختلف کلاسشون رو شرکت میکنم و کاملا کمک کنندست به شخصه 
>  فرموده بودید که از تدریس آقای حیدری خوشتون اومده از همون استفاده کنید اما خواهشا دربارش یکم با احتیاط عمل کنید و خیلی جدب روش هایی که استاد حیدری استفاده میکنن نشید و سعی کنید خیلی تست بزنید چون ماهیت درسی مثل ریاضی تست خیلی زیاده و راه حل فراری هم نداره 
> و اگر دبیری رو انتخاب کردید با همون کامل پیش برید


سلام
نه من نمیخوام با حیدری پیش برم 
با لحنش خیلی حال کردم ، ولی بالا هم گفتم که نمیخوام با ایشون پیش برم چون تکنیک های تستی میگه و روش هاش ریسکی هست 
دنبال یادگیری مفهومی و اصولی هستم 
ریاضیم هم ضعیفه 
بین ملاک پور، عباسپور،معین کرمی ، سروش مویینی ، مقدم نیا و .. کسایی که بالا هم گفتم مرددم 
ولی نمیخوام با آریان حیدری کلاس برم 
به نظرتون عباسپور برای کسی که ریاضیش ضعیفه میتونه مناسب باشع؟

----------


## Metanoia

> سلام
> نه من نمیخوام با حیدری پیش برم 
> با لحنش خیلی حال کردم ، ولی بالا هم گفتم که نمیخوام با ایشون پیش برم چون تکنیک های تستی میگه و روش هاش ریسکی هست 
> دنبال یادگیری مفهومی و اصولی هستم 
> ریاضیم هم ضعیفه 
> بین ملاک پور، عباسپور،معین کرمی ، سروش مویینی ، مقدم نیا و .. کسایی که بالا هم گفتم مرددم 
> ولی نمیخوام با آریان حیدری کلاس برم 
> به نظرتون عباسپور برای کسی که ریاضیش ضعیفه میتونه مناسب باشع؟




اگر نظر بنده ی حقیر رو بخواین استاد ملاکپور عالین جزوه کامل  کلاس بی حاشیه، تست ها خوب با همون پیش برین راه می افتید 

البته آقای کرمی رو هم شنیدم اما خودم برسی نکردم ولی دبیر خیلی سلیقه ایه خداروشکر الان کلاس های همه دبیر ها تو تلگرام هست یه جلسه با دبیر های انتخابی ببینی جزوه رو برسی کنید بعد تصمیم بگیرید

----------


## سردرگم

> * 
> 
> فیزیک : ذهبی (  تاملند ) بسیار حرفه ای و خوب اما مثل بابایی کلاس یه طرفه و همه باهاش  نتیجه نمیگیرن یعنی اگر تو فیزیک خوب باشی حتی میتونی باهاش 100 بزنی اما  همه نمیتونن با کلاسش بالا بیان - یحیوی ( تاملند ) دبیر کارکشته اما حوصله  سر بر و طیف گسترده تری از بچه ها باهاش میتونن پیشرفت کنن - میر حسینی (  کنکور هدف ) دبیر بسیار حرفه ای برای همه همه سطحی خوبه و بچه ها پیشرفت  خوبی باهاش میکنن مخصوصا پایه های ریاضی مورد نیازم کار میکنه اما یکم  نوسان کاری داره هر سال بال پایین داره واسه همینم به اندازه بقیه معروف نشد*



سلام 

شما گفتید کلاس ذهبی یکطرفه هست و همه باهاش نتیجه نمیگیرن و همه نمیتونن با کلاسش بالا بیان ، چرا؟ مگه چه طوری درس میده که همه نمیتونن باهاش نتیجه بگیرن؟ 

منظورتون از یکطرفه اینه که تعاملی با دانش آموز نیست و مثل دی وی دی هست ، درسته ؟ 
ولی به نظرم کلاس یحیوی هم کاملا یکطرفه هست ، چون فقط توضیح میده و مثال حل میکنه 
اینطور نیست؟ 

گفتید اگه فیزیکتون خوبه میشه باهاش حتی ۱۰۰ زد ( من سطح فیزیک طوریه که از دهم اصلا هیچی یادم نیست و ضعف دارم ، یازدهم هم ضعیفم و دوازدهم هم هنوز شروع نکردم )
به نظرتون برای من کدوم مناسبه؟

----------


## reza2018

سلام ، 
ریاضی : ملاک پور عالیه اگه میتونی باهاش پیش بری همین رو برو...بجز ملاک پور سادات هم خوبه که خیلی پایه ای درس میده ولی خوب کلاسش حداقل اون سالی که من بود حاشیه زیاد داشت ، جدای از اون زیاد جیغ و داد میکشید :Yahoo (21):  پیشنهاد اولم همون ملاک پور هست
زیست : حنیف عظیمی 
شیمی : بابایی از صفر درس میده و یه جوری توضیح میده که نفهمیدنش واقعا سخته...آقاجانی هم خوب و اصولی از پایه درس میده شاید برای کسی که خیلی ضعیف از بابایی بهتر باشه بخصوص که جزوه کاملی هم میده و نیاز نیست کتاب درسی بخونی
فیزیک : توی فیزیک مرزی بین تستی و تشریحی وجود نداره هرکی خلاف اینو گفت باور نکن :Yahoo (4): شاید باورت نشه ولی تست های سخت با روش های تشریحی (مفهومی) حل میشن نه تاکتیک و تکنیک..بقول آقای شهریاری سوال تشریحی سخت که چهار تا گزینه گذاشتن جلوش میشه تست.....پیشنهادم ذهبی هست ، بجز ذهبی شهریاری و میرحسینی هم خوبن.

----------


## سردرگم

> سلام ، 
> ریاضی : ملاک پور عالیه اگه میتونی باهاش پیش بری همین رو برو...بجز ملاک پور سادات هم خوبه که خیلی پایه ای درس میده ولی خوب کلاسش حداقل اون سالی که من بود حاشیه زیاد داشت ، جدای از اون زیاد جیغ و داد میکشید پیشنهاد اولم همون ملاک پور هست
> زیست : حنیف عظیمی 
> شیمی : بابایی از صفر درس میده و یه جوری توضیح میده که نفهمیدنش واقعا سخته...آقاجانی هم خوب و اصولی از پایه درس میده شاید برای کسی که خیلی ضعیف از بابایی بهتر باشه بخصوص که جزوه کاملی هم میده و نیاز نیست کتاب درسی بخونی
> فیزیک : توی فیزیک مرزی بین تستی و تشریحی وجود نداره هرکی خلاف اینو گفت باور نکنشاید باورت نشه ولی تست های سخت با روش های تشریحی (مفهومی) حل میشن نه تاکتیک و تکنیک..بقول آقای شهریاری سوال تشریحی سخت که چهار تا گزینه گذاشتن جلوش میشه تست.....پیشنهادم ذهبی هست ، بجز ذهبی شهریاری و میرحسینی هم خوبن.


سلام 
ممنونم از راهنماییتون 

در رابطه با فیزیک یحیوی نظری ندارید؟ ایشون خوب هستن مثل ذهبی؟  
و همچنین شیمی مرادی و ریاضی عباسپور یا کرمی ؟ 
ملاک پور لحنش یکنواخت و یکم خسته کننده هست ، میتونم اوکی باشم باهاش ولی میخوام گزینه های دیگه رو هم بررسی کنم

----------


## نیلا_بانو

برای ریاضی من سادات دیدم و راستش اصلا راضی نبودم اصلااا با اینکه از حس و حال کلاسش خیلی خوشم میومد
ریاضی الان ملاک پور میبینم واقعا محشره تا الان استادی به این خوبی ندیده بودم تست هایی که حتی با خوندن پاسخنامه هم نمیفهمیدم پی شده رو الان کاملا درک کردم و خیلی راحت به جواب میرسم
خوبیش اینه که تکنیکی زیاد درس نمیده و آدم مطمئنه که توی سوال نمیمونه البته بعضی جاها یه سری روش ها میگه که اونا مختص به سوالای خودش نیست اکثرا جواب میده
فیزیک هم چندتا استاد دیدم از یحوی شروع کردم از همه بدتر نوکنده بود چون روش هاش فقط و فقط روی سوال های خودش جواب میداد حیف وقتم و یه دور زدم و باز رسیدم به یحیوی از بقیه بهتر بود.
زیستم فقط فصل تولید مثل و تقسیم یاخته که مشکل داشتم حنیف عظیمی دیدم راضی بودم.
شیمی هم دوزادهم بابایی دیدم چندتا جلسه خیلی خوب بود دیگه اصلا نیازی به درسنامه نداشتم بعد کلاسش اما چون تعداد کلاس هام زیاد شده بود و وقت برای خوندن و تست زدن کم دیگه شیمی رو رها کردم چون درسنامه های مبتکران کامله با همونا پیش میام.
امیدوارم مفید واقع بوده باشه

----------


## farzaddd

> برای ریاضی من سادات دیدم و راستش اصلا راضی نبودم اصلااا با اینکه از حس و حال کلاسش خیلی خوشم میومد
> ریاضی الان ملاک پور میبینم واقعا محشره تا الان استادی به این خوبی ندیده بودم تست هایی که حتی با خوندن پاسخنامه هم نمیفهمیدم پی شده رو الان کاملا درک کردم و خیلی راحت به جواب میرسم
> خوبیش اینه که تکنیکی زیاد درس نمیده و آدم مطمئنه که توی سوال نمیمونه البته بعضی جاها یه سری روش ها میگه که اونا مختص به سوالای خودش نیست اکثرا جواب میده
> فیزیک هم چندتا استاد دیدم از یحوی شروع کردم از همه بدتر نوکنده بود چون روش هاش فقط و فقط روی سوال های خودش جواب میداد حیف وقتم و یه دور زدم و باز رسیدم به یحیوی از بقیه بهتر بود.
> زیستم فقط فصل تولید مثل و تقسیم یاخته که مشکل داشتم حنیف عظیمی دیدم راضی بودم.
> شیمی هم دوزادهم بابایی دیدم چندتا جلسه خیلی خوب بود دیگه اصلا نیازی به درسنامه نداشتم بعد کلاسش اما چون تعداد کلاس هام زیاد شده بود و وقت برای خوندن و تست زدن کم دیگه شیمی رو رها کردم چون درسنامه های مبتکران کامله با همونا پیش میام.
> امیدوارم مفید واقع بوده باشه


واقعا کامل گفت
اینایی که میگم بعداز عوض کردن چندین دبیر رسیدم بهش،واقعا دنبال کسی دیگه ای نباش
تو فیزیک یحیوی فوق العادست هرآنچه لازم داریو میگه،از تستی و تکنیک تا تشریحیو کتابی
ریاضی فقط ملاک پور ببین کند درس میده ولی تست زدن برات راحت میشه
زیست تا پارسال میگفتم حنیف الانم میگم ولی فرهمند نیا بهتره
شیمی هم درسنامه مبتکران بخون کافیه ،بابایی هم عالیه،مرادی خوب درس میده منظمه،تکنیکی تر درس میده ،بابایی بهتره،همینا قطعا عالین ،اگر شک کنی وقتت تلف میشه

----------


## BARONI

بچه ها شیمی فراهانی چطوره؟

----------


## بهار99

سلام اینا دبیرای من بودن منم خیلی ازشون راضی بودم ریاضی حیدری زیست رضاامیر فیزیک یحیوی شیمی رو هم با استاد شهرمون رفتم

----------


## سردرگم

> سلام اینا دبیرای من بودن منم خیلی ازشون راضی بودم ریاضی حیدری زیست رضاامیر فیزیک یحیوی شیمی رو هم با استاد شهرمون رفتم


اگه مشکلی نداره ، میتونم درصد فیزیکتون رو بدونم؟ امسال کنکور دادید؟ میخوام ببینم یحیوی چقدر موثر بوده در پیشرفت فیزیکتون
پایه فیزیکتون ضعیف بود؟

----------


## سردرگم

@mohammadmahdi82   @rezzanr  @Sepidddd
  @Sanjana.Slri  @hadis.t @Arminziyaee

----------


## reza2018

> سلام 
> ممنونم از راهنماییتون 
> 
> در رابطه با فیزیک یحیوی نظری ندارید؟ ایشون خوب هستن مثل ذهبی؟  
> و همچنین شیمی مرادی و ریاضی عباسپور یا کرمی ؟ 
> ملاک پور لحنش یکنواخت و یکم خسته کننده هست ، میتونم اوکی باشم باهاش ولی میخوام گزینه های دیگه رو هم بررسی کنم


اره یحیوی هم خوبه
در مورد مرادی ، عباسپور و کرمی شناختی ندارم.

----------


## rezzanr

سلام برای تخصصی کلاس نرفتم و فقط دو ماه اخر کلاسای جمع بندی رفتم که اونم 90 درصد دیدم و با سرعت زیاد. دبیرا> فیزیک میر حسینی/ شیمی اسماعیلی/ریاضی عباسپور/زیست فرهمند. از زیست نکته و تست راضی نبودم...

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> @mohammadmahdi82  @rezzanr @Sepidddd
>  @Sanjana.Slri @hadis.t


سلام. خوبین؟

شرمنده بابت تاخیر در پاسخگویی.

خدمتتون عرض کنم که من کلاسی رو از ابتدای سال شرکت نکردم. فقط دو تا نکته و تست آرش آلاء در دروس شیمی و زیست رو خریداری کردم. ولی طول سال، "فقط برای مباحثی که اشکال داشتم و از روی کتاب نمیفهمیدم"، از محتوای رایگان آلاء، در همون بخش به خصوص استفاده میکردم. خیلی روی انتخاب دبیر و منبع دو دل نباشین، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق دبیرا خوبن و محتوایی که ارائه میدن یکسان؛ فقط باید ببینین با کدوم بیشتر ارتباط برقرار میکنین.

هر چند من هنوز معتقدم که نیاز نیست همه ویدئوها رو ببینین و فقط بخش‌هایی که اشکال دارید و هیچ‌جوره از روی کتاب متوجه نمیشین رو فیلم ببینین. 

هیچی به اندازه "تست زدن از یه مطلب خاص"، نمیتونه توش ایجاد تسلط کنه.

اگه باز سوالی بود درخدمتم. شرمنده اگه ناکامل یا ناکافی بوده.

----------


## بهار99

> اگه مشکلی نداره ، میتونم درصد فیزیکتون رو بدونم؟ امسال کنکور دادید؟ میخوام ببینم یحیوی چقدر موثر بوده در پیشرفت فیزیکتون
> پایه فیزیکتون ضعیف بود؟


من 78 زدم گرچه مطمعنم همش رو درست زده بودم ودرصدم باید 86.7میشد ظاهرااشتباه وارد کردم :Yahoo (77): من نکته وتست اقای یحیوی بودم فوق العاده بودن پایمم متوسط بود

----------


## farzaddd

> سلام. خوبین؟
> 
> شرمنده بابت تاخیر در پاسخگویی.
> 
> خدمتتون عرض کنم که من کلاسی رو از ابتدای سال شرکت نکردم. فقط دو تا نکته و تست آرش آلاء در دروس شیمی و زیست رو خریداری کردم. ولی طول سال، "فقط برای مباحثی که اشکال داشتم و از روی کتاب نمیفهمیدم"، از محتوای رایگان آلاء، در همون بخش به خصوص استفاده میکردم. خیلی روی انتخاب دبیر و منبع دو دل نباشین، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق دبیرا خوبن و محتوایی که ارائه میدن یکسان؛ فقط باید ببینین با کدوم بیشتر ارتباط برقرار میکنین.
> 
> هر چند من هنوز معتقدم که نیاز نیست همه ویدئوها رو ببینین و فقط بخش‌هایی که اشکال دارید و هیچ‌جوره از روی کتاب متوجه نمیشین رو فیلم ببینین. 
> 
> هیچی به اندازه "تست زدن از یه مطلب خاص"، نمیتونه توش ایجاد تسلط کنه.
> ...


نظر قشنگی دادی،مثلا من مبحث فشار همه رو بلد بودم تو قسمت لوله های یو شکل مشکل داشتم،خب چه کاری بود نشستم کل اون فصلو فیلم دیدم،باید همون قسمتو میدیدم بهتر بود،در کل فیزیک یحیوی واقعا بهتر ه،یه چیزی بین قضاتی و ذهبی هست که کاملا نیازهای درس فیزیکو برطرف میکنه،یا دبیری مثل ملاکپور درسته به مذاق خیلیا خوش نمیاد ولی واقعا همه چیو مفهمومی میگه،ببین کنکور های آینده قطعا شدیدا مفهومی خواهد شد،این به معنی سخت شدن نیست بلکه به معنی حذف تکنیکای تست زنیه،مثلا دبیری مثل آریان حیدری فکر نکن کار فوق العاده ای میکنه ایشون اتفاقا معلم با سواد و مسلطیه که یه سری روش های خوبو آورده ولی تدریسش تو نظام قدیم کاربرد بیشتری داشت میدونی چرا؟چون سوالات نظام قدیم تو اکثر مواقع نظم تکرار شونده ای داشت یعنی شما میتونستی حدس بزنی سوال مثلا ۲۱ چیه،سوال آخر چیه،سوال مثلا ۳۰ احتماله،ولی تو کنکورای جدید درسته کتاب درسی کم حجم تر شده اما هیچ الگوریتم منظمی نداره،نتیجه این میشه که دست طراح خیلی بازه تا سوالای مفهومی تر (از دید دانش آموز نظام جدید بده)چون کتابها تازه تالیف هستن و اونقدری ازشون سوال طرح نشده که به اون نظم نظام قدیم برسن نتیجه معلومه چی میشه،هم کتابا عوض شده هم نوع کنکور پس دانش آموزی موفق تره که در وهله اول امتحان تشریحیو خوب خونده باشه و در ادامه بتونه با همون مفهموم تست کنکور هم بزنه،الان هرسوال تستی شده یه سوال پر و پیمون  تشریحی_مفهومی که جواب سوال جلوی چشماته،ما تو بحث کنکور چند طیف دانش آموز داریم ؛طیفی که از پایه‌ مفهومی خونده اومده بالا و انقدر مسلطه که خودش تکنیک یاد گرفته،یه طیفی هم هستن که اتفاقا خیلی زیادن دنبال دبیرایی هستن که براشون راه میانبر و تکنیک یاد بده اینا تو یه سال میخوان تکنیک های مختلفو یاد بگیرن اما باگ داستان اینه شاید مثلا قضاتی یا حیدری خوب تکنیک بگن اما پیاده سازی این تکنیکا اتفاقا نیاز به تسلط فراوون داره که اونم نیاز به تست زدنِ زیاد داره که باید بدونی اگر کسی تشریحی هم خونده باشه با تست زیاد دقیقا همون راهو میره،پس بهتره که اولا خودخوان درس خوندو اگرواقعا تو درسی نمیتونی خودت درس بخونی یه دبیری رو انتخاب کنی که بهت مفاهیم و راه حل های ریشه ای رو بگه و وظیفه تو اینه که اینارو ببینی و بی نهایت تست بزنی مطمئنا تکنیک هم نصیبت خواهد شد چون تو تا درصد ۸۰ تمام تیپهای تستی رو دیدی ،۲۰ درصد تستها حدودا دیگه به هوش و نوع آوری بستگی داره،یعنی تو سوال رو دیدی یاقبلا مشابهشو خیلی دیدی و روتین وار سریع راه حل میاد تو ذهنت و یا انقدر تیپ تست کم زدی و فقط درسنامه و فیلم دیدی که سوال رو میبینی یا صفحه درسنامه یا چهره دبیرمیاد تو ذهنت،راز موفقیت تو کنکور فقط یک چیزه،آموزش مناسب به هرطریقی که برات کارساز باشه،حل تست آموزشی فراوون،حل تست سنجشی و آزمونای آزمایشی و در نهایت حل آزمونهای جامع به تعداد خیلی زیاده،پس زیاد درگیر منبع نباش درگیر کیفیت مطالعه باش،مثلا من بخوام فیزیک بخونم به نظرم استاد ذهبی واقعا تمام مشخصاتی که گفتمو داره ولی کتاب آموزش شگفت انگیز فزیک شهریاری یا میکرو نقره ای واقعا همون کارو با زمان کمتری برام انجام میده،اما وقتی جایی خیلی گیر کردی مثل مثلا مدارها یا دینامیک خب اینجا باید یکی به دادت برسهاینجاست که نقش دبیر واضح میشه همین‌.
قرار نیست برای تمام درسا بشینی فیلم ببینی،این کار از اساس ایراد داره،من یادمه بچه ها حتی برای دین و زندگی هم دبیر میدیدن و نکته جالبتر آدمی مثل یوسفیان تو درس دینی چقدر خزعبلات به خیل عظیمی از کنکوریا فروخت،متاسفانه بچه های قشر متوسط از نظر درسی اتفاقا دنبال دبیری هستن که دقیقا بیاد باهاشون این کارو کنه،یه سری خزعبل به عنوان تکنیکهای خفن بگه بچه ها هم مغزشون دوپامین ترشح کنه و واقعا . خ ر کیف شن،نه عزیزم این دبیرا من بهشون میگم دبیر تجاری،دنبال اینا به هیچ وجه نرید،حالاپیشنهاد من برای دبیرای مفهو
می_کنکوری کیان؟اینان:
فیزیک ذهبی_یحیوی_میرحسینی که با توجه به دیدن تقریبا اکثر ذبیرای مطرح،میگم یحیوی ببین اصلا شک نکن
ریاضی: عباسپور،ملاکپور،معین کرمی،مقدم نیا،مویینی،خودم ملاک پور رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم باهاشعالی پیش بری قطعا درصد خوبی میگیری،عباسپور هم خوبه ولی خیلی از صفر نمیگه و چون حسابان رشته ریاضی رو میاره با تجربی درس میده خیلی آش شور میشه،معین کرمی هم همون حیدریه آپدیت شده است،
زیست :به نظرم دبیر نمیخواد ولی بین حنیف و فرهمند نیا ،فرهمند یه کوچولو بهتره نه اونقدری که فکر کنی خفن تره،من پارسال حنیف دیدم راضی بودم،امسال فرهمند میبینم راضی ام
شیمی هم :بابایی،آقاجانی،فراهانی،م  ادی،اسماعیلی،بازرگان اینا رو دیدم چند جلسه ،مرادی کنکوری تره،منظمه،کاربردیتره ،باهاش میای بالا،واقعا خوبه،آقاجانی متوسط رو به پایین،فراهانی بین مرادی و آقاجانیه،اسمعیلی شبیه مرادیه،
بابایی واقعا عالیه ولی کار خاصی نمیکنه همون که گفتم ،تشریحی عالی میگه جوری که مطلب کاملا برات جا بیفته ،جزوه مسائل خوبی داره اما تو حفضیات ضعیفه،
بهترین دبیر شیمی که از بابایی هم بالاتره مهندس بهمن بازرگانه،واقعا همه چی تمومه،منتها خیلی کلاساش زیاده و به نظر من شیمی مبتکران بخونید در کنارش موج آزمون ،کنکور میترکونید،در مورد زیست یه نکته هم بگم کتاب درسی ،کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی،جزوات حنیف،جزوات حنیف،با کتاب سال به سال خیلی سبز فوق العادست،اگر سال به سال زیاده،پینوکیو و ایکیو رو باهم بزن،تستای فرد مثلا پینوکیو و تستای مثلا زوج آیکیو ،این کار باعث میشه دست طراحو نخونی وتستای متنوع ببینی،در مورد کتاب فیزیک به نظرم منبع اول خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم و منبع دوم نشرالگو اینم زوج و فرد کن
درمورد ریاضی کتاب مهروماه و ایکیو جامع اینارم زوج مهروماه و فرد ایکیورو بزتید،به نظر من با همین کارایی که گفتم و گوش بدی قطعا از امروز شروع میکنی و دیگه دنبال منبع نمیگردی.
ببخشید طولانی شدو غلط املایی داشت چون از شیفت بیمارستان اومدم خوابالو بودم‌‌.این پستو خوشتون اومد به سردرگمهای دیگه پخش کنید.باتشکر

----------


## ha.hg

> نظر قشنگی دادی،مثلا من مبحث فشار همه رو بلد بودم تو قسمت لوله های یو شکل مشکل داشتم،خب چه کاری بود نشستم کل اون فصلو فیلم دیدم،باید همون قسمتو میدیدم بهتر بود،در کل فیزیک یحیوی واقعا بهتر ه،یه چیزی بین قضاتی و ذهبی هست که کاملا نیازهای درس فیزیکو برطرف میکنه،یا دبیری مثل ملاکپور درسته به مذاق خیلیا خوش نمیاد ولی واقعا همه چیو مفهمومی میگه،ببین کنکور های آینده قطعا شدیدا مفهومی خواهد شد،این به معنی سخت شدن نیست بلکه به معنی حذف تکنیکای تست زنیه،مثلا دبیری مثل آریان حیدری فکر نکن کار فوق العاده ای میکنه ایشون اتفاقا معلم با سواد و مسلطیه که یه سری روش های خوبو آورده ولی تدریسش تو نظام قدیم کاربرد بیشتری داشت میدونی چرا؟چون سوالات نظام قدیم تو اکثر مواقع نظم تکرار شونده ای داشت یعنی شما میتونستی حدس بزنی سوال مثلا ۲۱ چیه،سوال آخر چیه،سوال مثلا ۳۰ احتماله،ولی تو کنکورای جدید درسته کتاب درسی کم حجم تر شده اما هیچ الگوریتم منظمی نداره،نتیجه این میشه که دست طراح خیلی بازه تا سوالای مفهومی تر (از دید دانش آموز نظام جدید بده)چون کتابها تازه تالیف هستن و اونقدری ازشون سوال طرح نشده که به اون نظم نظام قدیم برسن نتیجه معلومه چی میشه،هم کتابا عوض شده هم نوع کنکور پس دانش آموزی موفق تره که در وهله اول امتحان تشریحیو خوب خونده باشه و در ادامه بتونه با همون مفهموم تست کنکور هم بزنه،الان هرسوال تستی شده یه سوال پر و پیمون  تشریحی_مفهومی که جواب سوال جلوی چشماته،ما تو بحث کنکور چند طیف دانش آموز داریم ؛طیفی که از پایه‌ مفهومی خونده اومده بالا و انقدر مسلطه که خودش تکنیک یاد گرفته،یه طیفی هم هستن که اتفاقا خیلی زیادن دنبال دبیرایی هستن که براشون راه میانبر و تکنیک یاد بده اینا تو یه سال میخوان تکنیک های مختلفو یاد بگیرن اما باگ داستان اینه شاید مثلا قضاتی یا حیدری خوب تکنیک بگن اما پیاده سازی این تکنیکا اتفاقا نیاز به تسلط فراوون داره که اونم نیاز به تست زدنِ زیاد داره که باید بدونی اگر کسی تشریحی هم خونده باشه با تست زیاد دقیقا همون راهو میره،پس بهتره که اولا خودخوان درس خوندو اگرواقعا تو درسی نمیتونی خودت درس بخونی یه دبیری رو انتخاب کنی که بهت مفاهیم و راه حل های ریشه ای رو بگه و وظیفه تو اینه که اینارو ببینی و بی نهایت تست بزنی مطمئنا تکنیک هم نصیبت خواهد شد چون تو تا درصد ۸۰ تمام تیپهای تستی رو دیدی ،۲۰ درصد تستها حدودا دیگه به هوش و نوع آوری بستگی داره،یعنی تو سوال رو دیدی یاقبلا مشابهشو خیلی دیدی و روتین وار سریع راه حل میاد تو ذهنت و یا انقدر تیپ تست کم زدی و فقط درسنامه و فیلم دیدی که سوال رو میبینی یا صفحه درسنامه یا چهره دبیرمیاد تو ذهنت،راز موفقیت تو کنکور فقط یک چیزه،آموزش مناسب به هرطریقی که برات کارساز باشه،حل تست آموزشی فراوون،حل تست سنجشی و آزمونای آزمایشی و در نهایت حل آزمونهای جامع به تعداد خیلی زیاده،پس زیاد درگیر منبع نباش درگیر کیفیت مطالعه باش،مثلا من بخوام فیزیک بخونم به نظرم استاد ذهبی واقعا تمام مشخصاتی که گفتمو داره ولی کتاب آموزش شگفت انگیز فزیک شهریاری یا میکرو نقره ای واقعا همون کارو با زمان کمتری برام انجام میده،اما وقتی جایی خیلی گیر کردی مثل مثلا مدارها یا دینامیک خب اینجا باید یکی به دادت برسهاینجاست که نقش دبیر واضح میشه همین‌.
> قرار نیست برای تمام درسا بشینی فیلم ببینی،این کار از اساس ایراد داره،من یادمه بچه ها حتی برای دین و زندگی هم دبیر میدیدن و نکته جالبتر آدمی مثل یوسفیان تو درس دینی چقدر خزعبلات به خیل عظیمی از کنکوریا فروخت،متاسفانه بچه های قشر متوسط از نظر درسی اتفاقا دنبال دبیری هستن که دقیقا بیاد باهاشون این کارو کنه،یه سری خزعبل به عنوان تکنیکهای خفن بگه بچه ها هم مغزشون دوپامین ترشح کنه و واقعا . خ ر کیف شن،نه عزیزم این دبیرا من بهشون میگم دبیر تجاری،دنبال اینا به هیچ وجه نرید،حالاپیشنهاد من برای دبیرای مفهو
> می_کنکوری کیان؟اینان:
> فیزیک ذهبی_یحیوی_میرحسینی که با توجه به دیدن تقریبا اکثر ذبیرای مطرح،میگم یحیوی ببین اصلا شک نکن
> ریاضی: عباسپور،ملاکپور،معین کرمی،مقدم نیا،مویینی،خودم ملاک پور رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم باهاشعالی پیش بری قطعا درصد خوبی میگیری،عباسپور هم خوبه ولی خیلی از صفر نمیگه و چون حسابان رشته ریاضی رو میاره با تجربی درس میده خیلی آش شور میشه،معین کرمی هم همون حیدریه آپدیت شده است،
> زیست :به نظرم دبیر نمیخواد ولی بین حنیف و فرهمند نیا ،فرهمند یه کوچولو بهتره نه اونقدری که فکر کنی خفن تره،من پارسال حنیف دیدم راضی بودم،امسال فرهمند میبینم راضی ام
> شیمی هم :بابایی،آقاجانی،فراهانی،م  ادی،اسماعیلی،بازرگان اینا رو دیدم چند جلسه ،مرادی کنکوری تره،منظمه،کاربردیتره ،باهاش میای بالا،واقعا خوبه،آقاجانی متوسط رو به پایین،فراهانی بین مرادی و آقاجانیه،اسمعیلی شبیه مرادیه،
> بابایی واقعا عالیه ولی کار خاصی نمیکنه همون که گفتم ،تشریحی عالی میگه جوری که مطلب کاملا برات جا بیفته ،جزوه مسائل خوبی داره اما تو حفضیات ضعیفه،
> بهترین دبیر شیمی که از بابایی هم بالاتره مهندس بهمن بازرگانه،واقعا همه چی تمومه،منتها خیلی کلاساش زیاده و به نظر من شیمی مبتکران بخونید در کنارش موج آزمون ،کنکور میترکونید،در مورد زیست یه نکته هم بگم کتاب درسی ،کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی،جزوات حنیف،جزوات حنیف،با کتاب سال به سال خیلی سبز فوق العادست،اگر سال به سال زیاده،پینوکیو و ایکیو رو باهم بزن،تستای فرد مثلا پینوکیو و تستای مثلا زوج آیکیو ،این کار باعث میشه دست طراحو نخونی وتستای متنوع ببینی،در مورد کتاب فیزیک به نظرم منبع اول خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم و منبع دوم نشرالگو اینم زوج و فرد کن
> ...


فیزیک یحیوی کلا چند جلسه هست؟ 
سالیانه بهتره یا نکته و تست ؟ 
میشه بدون درسنامه خوندن رفت سراغ تست؟

----------


## Sepidddd

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> من دوازدهم هستم و کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ 
> و تازه میخوام شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم پایه رو ، مدرسه هم یک ماه کلاس گذاشته و زود تر دوازدهم رو شروع کرده در تابستون.
> متاسفانه من پایه درسی ضعیفی دارم در درس هاس تخصصی و اگه میشه لطفا در درس های تخصصی معلم های تاپ و خوبی که مفاهیم رو از صفر تا صد توضیح بدن .به طوری که یه نفر با دانش صفر رو خیلی عالی و اصولی بالا بکشن و سابقه قبولی و رضایت خوبی هم داشته باشن معرفی کنید.
> میدونم باید برم نمونه تدریس ببینن و هرکدوم رو پسندیدم برم ، ولی میخوام نظر شما رو هم بدونم.
> 
> از طرف دیگه انرژی بیان استاد و لحنش هم برام خیلی مهمه.
> ما خودمون تو مدرسه دبیر زیست داریم که بسیار با سواد هستن و نکات کنکوری و ... کتاب رو میگن ولی کلاسشون طوری هست که برای من آنقدر کسل کننده هست و واقعا سر کلاس شدیدا خوابم میگیره و هیچی از درس متوجه نمیشم. لحن بیان یکنواخت و آرامی دارن.
> برعکس سال یازدهم  من از گاجینو فیلم های ریاضی رو نگاه میکردم که آریان حیدری درس میدادن و واقعا عاشق لحن و انرژی شون شدم. منی که ریاضی واسم خسته کننده بود ، میخکوب میشدم.و با علاقه تدریس رو گوش میکردم. البته خب کتاب رو درس میدادن و کنکوری نبود، فقط در حد کتاب 
> ...


سلام
وقت شما هم بخیر 🌸🌸
من فقط زیست و فیزیک فیلم دیدم
زیست تدریس جلال موقاری از سایت الا دیدم
فیزیک هم نکته و تست کامران شرکت کردم
از هردو راضی بودم

----------


## سردرگم

> سلام. خوبین؟
> 
> شرمنده بابت تاخیر در پاسخگویی.
> 
> خدمتتون عرض کنم که من کلاسی رو از ابتدای سال شرکت نکردم. فقط دو تا نکته و تست آرش آلاء در دروس شیمی و زیست رو خریداری کردم. ولی طول سال، "فقط برای مباحثی که اشکال داشتم و از روی کتاب نمیفهمیدم"، از محتوای رایگان آلاء، در همون بخش به خصوص استفاده میکردم. خیلی روی انتخاب دبیر و منبع دو دل نباشین، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق دبیرا خوبن و محتوایی که ارائه میدن یکسان؛ فقط باید ببینین با کدوم بیشتر ارتباط برقرار میکنین.
> 
> هر چند من هنوز معتقدم که نیاز نیست همه ویدئوها رو ببینین و فقط بخش‌هایی که اشکال دارید و هیچ‌جوره از روی کتاب متوجه نمیشین رو فیلم ببینین. 
> 
> هیچی به اندازه "تست زدن از یه مطلب خاص"، نمیتونه توش ایجاد تسلط کنه.
> ...


خواهش میکنم ، ممنونم از راهنماییتون.

----------


## سردرگم

> نظر قشنگی دادی،مثلا من مبحث فشار همه رو بلد بودم تو قسمت لوله های یو شکل مشکل داشتم،خب چه کاری بود نشستم کل اون فصلو فیلم دیدم،باید همون قسمتو میدیدم بهتر بود،در کل فیزیک یحیوی واقعا بهتر ه،یه چیزی بین قضاتی و ذهبی هست که کاملا نیازهای درس فیزیکو برطرف میکنه،یا دبیری مثل ملاکپور درسته به مذاق خیلیا خوش نمیاد ولی واقعا همه چیو مفهمومی میگه،ببین کنکور های آینده قطعا شدیدا مفهومی خواهد شد،این به معنی سخت شدن نیست بلکه به معنی حذف تکنیکای تست زنیه،مثلا دبیری مثل آریان حیدری فکر نکن کار فوق العاده ای میکنه ایشون اتفاقا معلم با سواد و مسلطیه که یه سری روش های خوبو آورده ولی تدریسش تو نظام قدیم کاربرد بیشتری داشت میدونی چرا؟چون سوالات نظام قدیم تو اکثر مواقع نظم تکرار شونده ای داشت یعنی شما میتونستی حدس بزنی سوال مثلا ۲۱ چیه،سوال آخر چیه،سوال مثلا ۳۰ احتماله،ولی تو کنکورای جدید درسته کتاب درسی کم حجم تر شده اما هیچ الگوریتم منظمی نداره،نتیجه این میشه که دست طراح خیلی بازه تا سوالای مفهومی تر (از دید دانش آموز نظام جدید بده)چون کتابها تازه تالیف هستن و اونقدری ازشون سوال طرح نشده که به اون نظم نظام قدیم برسن نتیجه معلومه چی میشه،هم کتابا عوض شده هم نوع کنکور پس دانش آموزی موفق تره که در وهله اول امتحان تشریحیو خوب خونده باشه و در ادامه بتونه با همون مفهموم تست کنکور هم بزنه،الان هرسوال تستی شده یه سوال پر و پیمون  تشریحی_مفهومی که جواب سوال جلوی چشماته،ما تو بحث کنکور چند طیف دانش آموز داریم ؛طیفی که از پایه‌ مفهومی خونده اومده بالا و انقدر مسلطه که خودش تکنیک یاد گرفته،یه طیفی هم هستن که اتفاقا خیلی زیادن دنبال دبیرایی هستن که براشون راه میانبر و تکنیک یاد بده اینا تو یه سال میخوان تکنیک های مختلفو یاد بگیرن اما باگ داستان اینه شاید مثلا قضاتی یا حیدری خوب تکنیک بگن اما پیاده سازی این تکنیکا اتفاقا نیاز به تسلط فراوون داره که اونم نیاز به تست زدنِ زیاد داره که باید بدونی اگر کسی تشریحی هم خونده باشه با تست زیاد دقیقا همون راهو میره،پس بهتره که اولا خودخوان درس خوندو اگرواقعا تو درسی نمیتونی خودت درس بخونی یه دبیری رو انتخاب کنی که بهت مفاهیم و راه حل های ریشه ای رو بگه و وظیفه تو اینه که اینارو ببینی و بی نهایت تست بزنی مطمئنا تکنیک هم نصیبت خواهد شد چون تو تا درصد ۸۰ تمام تیپهای تستی رو دیدی ،۲۰ درصد تستها حدودا دیگه به هوش و نوع آوری بستگی داره،یعنی تو سوال رو دیدی یاقبلا مشابهشو خیلی دیدی و روتین وار سریع راه حل میاد تو ذهنت و یا انقدر تیپ تست کم زدی و فقط درسنامه و فیلم دیدی که سوال رو میبینی یا صفحه درسنامه یا چهره دبیرمیاد تو ذهنت،راز موفقیت تو کنکور فقط یک چیزه،آموزش مناسب به هرطریقی که برات کارساز باشه،حل تست آموزشی فراوون،حل تست سنجشی و آزمونای آزمایشی و در نهایت حل آزمونهای جامع به تعداد خیلی زیاده،پس زیاد درگیر منبع نباش درگیر کیفیت مطالعه باش،مثلا من بخوام فیزیک بخونم به نظرم استاد ذهبی واقعا تمام مشخصاتی که گفتمو داره ولی کتاب آموزش شگفت انگیز فزیک شهریاری یا میکرو نقره ای واقعا همون کارو با زمان کمتری برام انجام میده،اما وقتی جایی خیلی گیر کردی مثل مثلا مدارها یا دینامیک خب اینجا باید یکی به دادت برسهاینجاست که نقش دبیر واضح میشه همین‌.
> قرار نیست برای تمام درسا بشینی فیلم ببینی،این کار از اساس ایراد داره،من یادمه بچه ها حتی برای دین و زندگی هم دبیر میدیدن و نکته جالبتر آدمی مثل یوسفیان تو درس دینی چقدر خزعبلات به خیل عظیمی از کنکوریا فروخت،متاسفانه بچه های قشر متوسط از نظر درسی اتفاقا دنبال دبیری هستن که دقیقا بیاد باهاشون این کارو کنه،یه سری خزعبل به عنوان تکنیکهای خفن بگه بچه ها هم مغزشون دوپامین ترشح کنه و واقعا . خ ر کیف شن،نه عزیزم این دبیرا من بهشون میگم دبیر تجاری،دنبال اینا به هیچ وجه نرید،حالاپیشنهاد من برای دبیرای مفهو
> می_کنکوری کیان؟اینان:
> فیزیک ذهبی_یحیوی_میرحسینی که با توجه به دیدن تقریبا اکثر ذبیرای مطرح،میگم یحیوی ببین اصلا شک نکن
> ریاضی: عباسپور،ملاکپور،معین کرمی،مقدم نیا،مویینی،خودم ملاک پور رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم باهاشعالی پیش بری قطعا درصد خوبی میگیری،عباسپور هم خوبه ولی خیلی از صفر نمیگه و چون حسابان رشته ریاضی رو میاره با تجربی درس میده خیلی آش شور میشه،معین کرمی هم همون حیدریه آپدیت شده است،
> زیست :به نظرم دبیر نمیخواد ولی بین حنیف و فرهمند نیا ،فرهمند یه کوچولو بهتره نه اونقدری که فکر کنی خفن تره،من پارسال حنیف دیدم راضی بودم،امسال فرهمند میبینم راضی ام
> شیمی هم :بابایی،آقاجانی،فراهانی،م  ادی،اسماعیلی،بازرگان اینا رو دیدم چند جلسه ،مرادی کنکوری تره،منظمه،کاربردیتره ،باهاش میای بالا،واقعا خوبه،آقاجانی متوسط رو به پایین،فراهانی بین مرادی و آقاجانیه،اسمعیلی شبیه مرادیه،
> بابایی واقعا عالیه ولی کار خاصی نمیکنه همون که گفتم ،تشریحی عالی میگه جوری که مطلب کاملا برات جا بیفته ،جزوه مسائل خوبی داره اما تو حفضیات ضعیفه،
> بهترین دبیر شیمی که از بابایی هم بالاتره مهندس بهمن بازرگانه،واقعا همه چی تمومه،منتها خیلی کلاساش زیاده و به نظر من شیمی مبتکران بخونید در کنارش موج آزمون ،کنکور میترکونید،در مورد زیست یه نکته هم بگم کتاب درسی ،کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی،جزوات حنیف،جزوات حنیف،با کتاب سال به سال خیلی سبز فوق العادست،اگر سال به سال زیاده،پینوکیو و ایکیو رو باهم بزن،تستای فرد مثلا پینوکیو و تستای مثلا زوج آیکیو ،این کار باعث میشه دست طراحو نخونی وتستای متنوع ببینی،در مورد کتاب فیزیک به نظرم منبع اول خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم و منبع دوم نشرالگو اینم زوج و فرد کن
> ...



واقعا ممنونم ، خییلی کامل راهنمایی کردید ����������������  �

فقط اینکه این دبیرایی که گفتید برای فیزیک یحیوی و ملاک پور و ... شما سالانه هاش رو دیدید دیگه ؟
چون من قصد شرکت در سالانه رو دارم

و اینکه صفحه قبل گفته بودید:
((شیمی هم درسنامه مبتکران بخون کافیه ،بابایی هم عالیه،مرادی خوب درس میده منظمه،تکنیکی تر درس میده ،بابایی بهتره،همینا قطعا عالین ،اگر شک کنی وقتت تلف میشه))

با توجه به این نظر نقل قول شده و بالایی که نوشتم ، برای شیمی به نظرتون بابایی بهتره برای من یا مرادی؟
بابایی از چه لحاظ میگید کار خاصی نمیکنه؟

من راستش خودم نمونه تدریس هر دو رو دیدم با بیانشون اوکی بودم
بابایی مسائل رو کار میکنه و حفظیات کتاب و تحلیل متن کار نمیشه تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم ، ولی مرادی خیلی با متن کتاب و حفظیات کار میکنه.
مرادی در کنار متن کتاب و حفظیات ، مفاهیم و مسائل رو مثل بابایی خوب تشریحی میگه و جا میندازه؟ سوال های خفن حل میکنه؟

باز گان هم تعریفشو شنیدم ، فقط اینکه میگید حجم زیادی داره یکم نگرانم میکنه ، چون برای تمرین هم باید وقت داشته باشم.
کلاسش مثل مبتکرانه ؟ یعنی کسی کتابش رو بخونه دیگه نیازی به کلاسش داره؟
در کل بابایی یا مرادی یا بازرگان؟
کدومشون برای کنکور مناسبه تره و قطعا نتیجه بخش تر از همه لحاظ؟

برای فیزیک هم من با توجه به پیشنهادات ، یحیوی ثبت نام کردم
دو جلسه دیدم ولی حس میکنم خیلی آروم و کنده ، یعنی انگار انرژی تدریس نداره و آدم خوابش میگیره و یه جورایی حوصله سربره
در مقابل کلاس ذهبی به نظرم انرژی و سرعت بیشتری داشت
همین یکم مرددم کرد و یکم پشیمون شدم. نمیدونم با همین یحیوی ادامه بدم و برم جلو ، ارزش داره با وجود این ؟
یا عوض کنم ذهبی بگیرم؟...‍♂️
اگه واقعا ارزش داشته باشه و نسبت به ذهبی بهتر باشه ، با همین ادامه میدم ...

----------


## farzaddd

> واقعا ممنونم ، خییلی کامل راهنمایی کردید ����������������  �
> 
> فقط اینکه این دبیرایی که گفتید برای فیزیک یحیوی و ملاک پور و ... شما سالانه هاش رو دیدید دیگه ؟
> چون من قصد شرکت در سالانه رو دارم
> 
> و اینکه صفحه قبل گفته بودید:
> ((شیمی هم درسنامه مبتکران بخون کافیه ،بابایی هم عالیه،مرادی خوب درس میده منظمه،تکنیکی تر درس میده ،بابایی بهتره،همینا قطعا عالین ،اگر شک کنی وقتت تلف میشه))
> 
> با توجه به این نظر نقل قول شده و بالایی که نوشتم ، برای شیمی به نظرتون بابایی بهتره برای من یا مرادی؟
> ...


مرادی نقطه ضعفش همینه که سوالات سطح بالا کار نمیکنه که ضعف بزرگیه،بابایی واقعا خوبه منتها شما کتاب درسی رو خوب بخون همیشه،نظر من اینه استوکیومتری،اسید و باز،محلول ها،شیمی آلی بابایی ببین بقیه رو مبتکران درسنامه بخون،بازرگان دقیقا همون درسنامه مبتکرانو میگه ولی منظم تر از بابایی و سوالات سختتر،در مورد فیزیک بگم تو خیلی مباحث که نیاز به تکنیکم داری ذهبی خیلی دیگه تشریحی میگه،مثلا نوسان،آب و یخ،حرکت شناسی،یحیوی رو دور تند ببین دوبرابر کن سرعت پخشتو،با vlc player ببین میتونی،ملاک پور و بابایی عظیمی هم همین کارو کنی دیگه با کندی کلاس کنار میای،

----------


## farzaddd

> فیزیک یحیوی کلا چند جلسه هست؟ 
> سالیانه بهتره یا نکته و تست ؟ 
> میشه بدون درسنامه خوندن رفت سراغ تست؟


سالیانه واقعا کامله ولی تعتاد جلسات بالاست،نکته و تست به نظرم اگر تو فیزیک متوسط باشی واقعا جواب میده و فقط تست بزن،ملاک پور هم نکته تستس خوبه

----------


## سردرگم

> مرادی نقطه ضعفش همینه که سوالات سطح بالا کار نمیکنه که ضعف بزرگیه،بابایی واقعا خوبه منتها شما کتاب درسی رو خوب بخون همیشه،نظر من اینه استوکیومتری،اسید و باز،محلول ها،شیمی آلی بابایی ببین بقیه رو مبتکران درسنامه بخون،بازرگان دقیقا همون درسنامه مبتکرانو میگه ولی منظم تر از بابایی و سوالات سختتر،در مورد فیزیک بگم تو خیلی مباحث که نیاز به تکنیکم داری ذهبی خیلی دیگه تشریحی میگه،مثلا نوسان،آب و یخ،حرکت شناسی،یحیوی رو دور تند ببین دوبرابر کن سرعت پخشتو،با vlc player ببین میتونی،ملاک پور و بابایی عظیمی هم همین کارو کنی دیگه با کندی کلاس کنار میای،


ممنونم 

با توجه به این مباحثی که گفتید با بابایی بخونم ، نظرم نسبت به بابایی محکم تر شد 
بالا گفتید(( بابایی واقعا کار خاصی نمیکنه )) ، بعدش هم گفتید واقعا عالیه.  منظورتون رو نفهمیدم ، یعنی الان برای کنکور خوبه یا نه ؟ 

گفتید مرادی سوالات سطح بالا کار نمیکنه ، یعنی با ایشون دیگه کلاس نگیرم ؟ نتیجه بخش نیست؟ 

اسماعیلی چطوره؟ بالا گفته بودید شبیه مرادیه ، یعنی اسماعیلی هم مثل مرادی سوالات سطح بالا حل نمیکنه ؟ 
در کل از بین مرادی و بابایی و اسماعیلی کدوم رو پیشنهاد میدین از همه نظر مناسب برای کنکور ؟

----------


## farzaddd

> ممنونم 
> 
> با توجه به این مباحثی که گفتید با بابایی بخونم ، نظرم نسبت به بابایی محکم تر شد 
> بالا گفتید(( بابایی واقعا کار خاصی نمیکنه )) ، بعدش هم گفتید واقعا عالیه.  منظورتون رو نفهمیدم ، یعنی الان برای کنکور خوبه یا نه ؟ 
> 
> گفتید مرادی سوالات سطح بالا کار نمیکنه ، یعنی با ایشون دیگه کلاس نگیرم ؟ نتیجه بخش نیست؟ 
> 
> اسماعیلی چطوره؟ بالا گفته بودید شبیه مرادیه ، یعنی اسماعیلی هم مثل مرادی سوالات سطح بالا حل نمیکنه ؟ 
> در کل از بین مرادی و بابایی و اسماعیلی کدوم رو پیشنهاد میدین از همه نظر مناسب برای کنکور ؟


منظورم از کار خاص اینه مفهومی درس میده و تکنیکی نیست یعنی با کتاب مبتکران هم همون کارو میتونی کنی منتها سوالایی که حل میکنه عالی هستن،کلا بهترین دبیر شیمیه ،اسماعیلی هم مثل مرادیه ولی سطح سوالاش بالاتره ،اگر یه ذره پایه شیمی داری بابایی حتما ببین

----------


## مالفیسنت

شیمی مرادی / جدا از تدریس عالی / تنها معلم اخلاق مداری بود ک من دیدم بین کلاسینو و تاملند و امثالهم

----------


## بهار99

> شیمی مرادی / جدا از تدریس عالی / تنها معلم اخلاق مداری بود ک من دیدم بین کلاسینو و تاملند و امثالهم


میثم فلاح هم عالی بود هم از لحاظ تدریس هم اخلاق

----------


## paria8080

> سلام 
> کنکور کلا سردرگمم کرده تو همه چی ...
> عباسپور میگن باید یه پیش زمینه ای داشته باشی از ریاضی تا بفهمی چی میگه
> درسته این؟ برای سطح ضعیف خوب هست؟
> شما با ملاک پور یا کرمی کار نکردید؟ 
> اریان رو نمیخوام باهاش کلاس برم ، چون تکنیک میگه و میتونه ریسکی باشه 
> 
> شیمی مرادی رو نمیدونید چطوریه؟ نظری دارید راجب بهش؟ 
> راستش من اصلا تدریس معلم شیمی مدرسمون رو متوجه نمیشم ، بنابراین به یه معلم نیاز دارم که کامل برای سطح صفر و ضعیف درس بده و کسی که چیزی بلد نیست کامل یاد بگیره و براش مفهوم رو جا بندازه 
> شما گفتید برای بابایی باید یه پیش نیاز از شیمی داشته باشیم ، یعنی به نظرتون برای من که سطح شیمی پایینی دارم و حتی بعضی مباحث رو میخوام برای" اولین بار " با کلاس آنلاین و این معلم  یاد بگیرم( چون استاد شیمی مدرسه خودم خوب نیست) ، بابایی میتونه برای من مناسب باشه با توجه به ضعیف بودنم یا نه؟


شیمی مرادی واقعا خیلی خوبه من خودم دیدم یعنی هم مفاهیم هم مسائل همه رو قشنگ و روون توضیح میده ادم راحت میتونه باهاش ارتباط بگیره یکم اروم صحبت میکنه ولی خب اگه فیلمشو بزاری رو 2x بهتر میشه

----------


## سردرگم

> سلام برای تخصصی کلاس نرفتم و فقط دو ماه اخر کلاسای جمع بندی رفتم که اونم 90 درصد دیدم و با سرعت زیاد. دبیرا> فیزیک میر حسینی/ شیمی اسماعیلی/ریاضی عباسپور/زیست فرهمند. از زیست نکته و تست راضی نبودم...


سلام 
برای شیمی با استاد اسماعیلی کلاس جمع بندی رفتید یا سالیانه؟ به نظرتون برای کلاس سالیانه یه دوازدهمی با پایه شیمی ضعیف میتونن مفید باشن در کنکور؟ 
تدریسشون چقدر در کنکور کمکتون کرد ؟ شنیدم میگن اسماعیلی همون آریان حیدری ریاضی هست و خیلی فرمول و نکته میگه ، درسته این؟ خوبه یا بد؟ 
از صفر همه چیو میگن یا بیشتر برای کسایی که پیش زمینه ای از شیمی دارن مناسبه؟ 
شما شیمی بابایی یا مرادی رو ندیدید؟

----------


## سردرگم

> نظر قشنگی دادی،مثلا من مبحث فشار همه رو بلد بودم تو قسمت لوله های یو شکل مشکل داشتم،خب چه کاری بود نشستم کل اون فصلو فیلم دیدم،باید همون قسمتو میدیدم بهتر بود،در کل فیزیک یحیوی واقعا بهتر ه،یه چیزی بین قضاتی و ذهبی هست که کاملا نیازهای درس فیزیکو برطرف میکنه،یا دبیری مثل ملاکپور درسته به مذاق خیلیا خوش نمیاد ولی واقعا همه چیو مفهمومی میگه،ببین کنکور های آینده قطعا شدیدا مفهومی خواهد شد،این به معنی سخت شدن نیست بلکه به معنی حذف تکنیکای تست زنیه،مثلا دبیری مثل آریان حیدری فکر نکن کار فوق العاده ای میکنه ایشون اتفاقا معلم با سواد و مسلطیه که یه سری روش های خوبو آورده ولی تدریسش تو نظام قدیم کاربرد بیشتری داشت میدونی چرا؟چون سوالات نظام قدیم تو اکثر مواقع نظم تکرار شونده ای داشت یعنی شما میتونستی حدس بزنی سوال مثلا ۲۱ چیه،سوال آخر چیه،سوال مثلا ۳۰ احتماله،ولی تو کنکورای جدید درسته کتاب درسی کم حجم تر شده اما هیچ الگوریتم منظمی نداره،نتیجه این میشه که دست طراح خیلی بازه تا سوالای مفهومی تر (از دید دانش آموز نظام جدید بده)چون کتابها تازه تالیف هستن و اونقدری ازشون سوال طرح نشده که به اون نظم نظام قدیم برسن نتیجه معلومه چی میشه،هم کتابا عوض شده هم نوع کنکور پس دانش آموزی موفق تره که در وهله اول امتحان تشریحیو خوب خونده باشه و در ادامه بتونه با همون مفهموم تست کنکور هم بزنه،الان هرسوال تستی شده یه سوال پر و پیمون  تشریحی_مفهومی که جواب سوال جلوی چشماته،ما تو بحث کنکور چند طیف دانش آموز داریم ؛طیفی که از پایه‌ مفهومی خونده اومده بالا و انقدر مسلطه که خودش تکنیک یاد گرفته،یه طیفی هم هستن که اتفاقا خیلی زیادن دنبال دبیرایی هستن که براشون راه میانبر و تکنیک یاد بده اینا تو یه سال میخوان تکنیک های مختلفو یاد بگیرن اما باگ داستان اینه شاید مثلا قضاتی یا حیدری خوب تکنیک بگن اما پیاده سازی این تکنیکا اتفاقا نیاز به تسلط فراوون داره که اونم نیاز به تست زدنِ زیاد داره که باید بدونی اگر کسی تشریحی هم خونده باشه با تست زیاد دقیقا همون راهو میره،پس بهتره که اولا خودخوان درس خوندو اگرواقعا تو درسی نمیتونی خودت درس بخونی یه دبیری رو انتخاب کنی که بهت مفاهیم و راه حل های ریشه ای رو بگه و وظیفه تو اینه که اینارو ببینی و بی نهایت تست بزنی مطمئنا تکنیک هم نصیبت خواهد شد چون تو تا درصد ۸۰ تمام تیپهای تستی رو دیدی ،۲۰ درصد تستها حدودا دیگه به هوش و نوع آوری بستگی داره،یعنی تو سوال رو دیدی یاقبلا مشابهشو خیلی دیدی و روتین وار سریع راه حل میاد تو ذهنت و یا انقدر تیپ تست کم زدی و فقط درسنامه و فیلم دیدی که سوال رو میبینی یا صفحه درسنامه یا چهره دبیرمیاد تو ذهنت،راز موفقیت تو کنکور فقط یک چیزه،آموزش مناسب به هرطریقی که برات کارساز باشه،حل تست آموزشی فراوون،حل تست سنجشی و آزمونای آزمایشی و در نهایت حل آزمونهای جامع به تعداد خیلی زیاده،پس زیاد درگیر منبع نباش درگیر کیفیت مطالعه باش،مثلا من بخوام فیزیک بخونم به نظرم استاد ذهبی واقعا تمام مشخصاتی که گفتمو داره ولی کتاب آموزش شگفت انگیز فزیک شهریاری یا میکرو نقره ای واقعا همون کارو با زمان کمتری برام انجام میده،اما وقتی جایی خیلی گیر کردی مثل مثلا مدارها یا دینامیک خب اینجا باید یکی به دادت برسهاینجاست که نقش دبیر واضح میشه همین‌.
> قرار نیست برای تمام درسا بشینی فیلم ببینی،این کار از اساس ایراد داره،من یادمه بچه ها حتی برای دین و زندگی هم دبیر میدیدن و نکته جالبتر آدمی مثل یوسفیان تو درس دینی چقدر خزعبلات به خیل عظیمی از کنکوریا فروخت،متاسفانه بچه های قشر متوسط از نظر درسی اتفاقا دنبال دبیری هستن که دقیقا بیاد باهاشون این کارو کنه،یه سری خزعبل به عنوان تکنیکهای خفن بگه بچه ها هم مغزشون دوپامین ترشح کنه و واقعا . خ ر کیف شن،نه عزیزم این دبیرا من بهشون میگم دبیر تجاری،دنبال اینا به هیچ وجه نرید،حالاپیشنهاد من برای دبیرای مفهو
> می_کنکوری کیان؟اینان:
> فیزیک ذهبی_یحیوی_میرحسینی که با توجه به دیدن تقریبا اکثر ذبیرای مطرح،میگم یحیوی ببین اصلا شک نکن
> ریاضی: عباسپور،ملاکپور،معین کرمی،مقدم نیا،مویینی،خودم ملاک پور رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم باهاشعالی پیش بری قطعا درصد خوبی میگیری،عباسپور هم خوبه ولی خیلی از صفر نمیگه و چون حسابان رشته ریاضی رو میاره با تجربی درس میده خیلی آش شور میشه،معین کرمی هم همون حیدریه آپدیت شده است،
> زیست :به نظرم دبیر نمیخواد ولی بین حنیف و فرهمند نیا ،فرهمند یه کوچولو بهتره نه اونقدری که فکر کنی خفن تره،من پارسال حنیف دیدم راضی بودم،امسال فرهمند میبینم راضی ام
> شیمی هم :بابایی،آقاجانی،فراهانی،م  ادی،اسماعیلی،بازرگان اینا رو دیدم چند جلسه ،مرادی کنکوری تره،منظمه،کاربردیتره ،باهاش میای بالا،واقعا خوبه،آقاجانی متوسط رو به پایین،فراهانی بین مرادی و آقاجانیه،اسمعیلی شبیه مرادیه،
> بابایی واقعا عالیه ولی کار خاصی نمیکنه همون که گفتم ،تشریحی عالی میگه جوری که مطلب کاملا برات جا بیفته ،جزوه مسائل خوبی داره اما تو حفضیات ضعیفه،
> بهترین دبیر شیمی که از بابایی هم بالاتره مهندس بهمن بازرگانه،واقعا همه چی تمومه،منتها خیلی کلاساش زیاده و به نظر من شیمی مبتکران بخونید در کنارش موج آزمون ،کنکور میترکونید،در مورد زیست یه نکته هم بگم کتاب درسی ،کتاب درسی،کتاب درسی،جزوات حنیف،جزوات حنیف،با کتاب سال به سال خیلی سبز فوق العادست،اگر سال به سال زیاده،پینوکیو و ایکیو رو باهم بزن،تستای فرد مثلا پینوکیو و تستای مثلا زوج آیکیو ،این کار باعث میشه دست طراحو نخونی وتستای متنوع ببینی،در مورد کتاب فیزیک به نظرم منبع اول خیلی سبز پایه و دوازدهم و منبع دوم نشرالگو اینم زوج و فرد کن
> ...


گفتید معین کرمی همون حیدری آپدیت شده است، یعنی مثل ایشون فقط نکته تستی و تکنیک های ریسکی میگن؟
آخه شنیدم خیلی از پایه و صفر و تشریحی آموزش میدن؟

----------


## سردرگم

> منظورم از کار خاص اینه مفهومی درس میده و تکنیکی نیست یعنی با کتاب مبتکران هم همون کارو میتونی کنی منتها سوالایی که حل میکنه عالی هستن،کلا بهترین دبیر شیمیه ،اسماعیلی هم مثل مرادیه ولی سطح سوالاش بالاتره ،اگر یه ذره پایه شیمی داری بابایی حتما ببین



راستش من خودم تدریس دبیر شیمی مدرسمون رو اصلاا متوجه نمیشم و در نتیجه یسری مباحث رو برای اولین بار میخوام با کلاس آنلاین یاد بگیرم. مثلا سال دوازدهم که کاملا جدیده 
از سال دهم هم واقعا خیلی ضعف دارم و هیچی یادم نیست و درنتیجه اونم باید مثل یه دانش اموز دهمی که میخواد برای اولین بار آموزش ببینه ، با کلاس آنلاین یاد بگیرم 
یازدهم رو یکم بهتر بلدم ، ولی خوب بازم ضعیفم 

با این حساب به نظرتون شیمی بابایی میتونه برام مفید باشه؟ چون گفتید باگه یه ذره پیش زمینه و پایه شیمی دارم ، بابایی ببینم.
یعنی بابایی برای کسی از سطح صفر که مثلا برای اولین بار میخواد یه مطلب از شیمی رو باهاش یاد بگیره مناسب نیست؟ 

در کل از نظر تطابق بیشتر با کنکور ، کیفیت تدریس و احتمال درصد موفقیت بیشتر و با توجه به سطح من 
بابایی ، اسماعیلی ، مرادی؟ 
کدومشون با توجه به سطحم ، میتونن بالا بکشنم ،قشنگ از صفر و مفهومی توضیح میدن جوری که برای یه دانش آموز ضعیف مطلب قشنگ جا بیافته ،  تست های خفن و کنکوری حل میکنن ، 
و در کل به نظر شما با کدوم میتونم نتیجه خیلی بهتری بگیرم در کنکور؟ 
( البته میدونم که باید تلاش اصلی رو خودم بکنم و تست کار کنم و...)

پ.ن: شما خودتون کنکور دادید و قبول شدید؟ 
اگر بله ، خودتون در سال کنکور با چه دبیر شیمی پیش رفتید و بیشتر نتیجه گرفتید؟

----------


## سردرگم

> *
> 
> سلام دوست عزیز قبل از اینکه نظر بدم چند نکته رو در نظر بگیر : 
> 1 -  شرکت در کلاس فقط به درد درسایی میخوره که وقتی میشینی پای کتاب و درسنامه  میخونی و تستاش رو میزنی بیش از 50% تست هارو اشتباه پاسخ میدی و وقتی  میری سراغ پاسخنامه تشریحی باخوندن پاسخنامه هم مشکلت حل نمیشه وگرنه کلاس  خودش عامل اتلاف وقته و چند منبعی شدن پس سعی کن کلاسی شرکت کنی که واقعا  با خودخوانی هیچی ازش یاد نمیگیری
> 2- کلا هر کسی نظری درباره دبیری میگه  برداشت شخصیه و بسته به ارتباط اون شخص با لحن دبیر مورد نظر داره مثلا  ممکنه یکی تدریس آریان رو عالی بدونه ولی اگر من بشینم سر کلاس حیدری اصلا  باهاش ارتباط برقرار نکنم پس راه حل اینه که قبل از ثبت نام کلاسی خودت  برای هر دبیر یک جلسه وقت بذاری و کلاسش رو ببینی 
> 3- اگر میتونی انقدر  به خودت تسلط داشته باشی که جلسات هر دبیر رو حتما در همون هفته ببینی به  نظر من تماشای آفلاین کلاس در هفته جاری خیلی بهتر از آنلاین هست چون  میتونی کلاس رو با دور تند تر ببینی و اتلاف وقت کمتری داشته باشی به نظر  من اتلاف وقت کلاس های آنلاین از حضوری هم بیشتره
> و نظر من درباره دبیرهای تخصصی 
> 
> زیست  - عمارلو (کلاسینو ) بسیار قشنگ درس میده اما حوصله سر بره دور تند ببینی  دبیر درجه یکیه  حنیف عظیمی ( تاملند ) اونم بسیار خوبه ولی یکم تخریب  روحیه میکنه و جو میده بهتر از این دو تا نداریم 
> ...


سلام ، ممنون از تذکرتون 
راستش من کلاس فیزیک رو انتخاب کردم باهاش دارم پیش میرم 
ریاضی هم احتمالا با ملاک پور برم 
فقط توی شیمی گیر کردم
راستش من خودم تدریس دبیر شیمی مدرسمون رو اصلاا متوجه نمیشم و در نتیجه یسری مباحث رو برای اولین بار میخوام با کلاس آنلاین یاد بگیرم.مثلا سال دوازدهم که کاملا جدیده
از سال دهم هم واقعا خیلی ضعف دارم و هیچی یادم نیست و درنتیجه اونم باید مثل یه دانش اموز دهمی که میخواد برای اولین بار آموزش ببینه ، با کلاس آنلاین یاد بگیرم
یازدهم رو یکم بهتر بلدم ، ولی خوب بازم ضعیفم در تست و ...

به نظر شما با توجه به سطح من برای من بابایی مناسب تره یا مرادی؟ 
با لحن هر دو اوکی بودم 

در مورد اسماعیلی چیزی نشنیدید؟ 

راستش من خودم تدریس دبیر شیمی مدرسمون رو اصلاا متوجه نمیشم و در نتیجه یسری مباحث رو برای اولین بار میخوام با کلاس آنلاین یاد بگیرم. مثلا سال دوازدهم که کاملا جدیده
از سال دهم هم واقعا خیلی ضعف دارم و هیچی یادم نیست و درنتیجه اونم باید مثل یه دانش اموز دهمی که میخواد برای اولین بار آموزش ببینه ، با کلاس آنلاین یاد بگیرم
یازدهم رو یکم بهتر بلدم ، ولی خوب بازم ضعیفم
میگن بابایی برای کسی خوبه که یه پایه و پیش زمینه ای از شیمی داشته باشه ، یعنی برای دانش آموزی مثل من که بعضی مباحث رو میخوام برای اولین بار از کلاس آنلاین،  یاد بگیرم ، مناسب نیست؟ 

کدومشون مطلب رو برای یه دانش اموز ضعیف مثل سطح من  قشنگ جا میندازن ، تست های خفن کنکوری حل میکنن و در کل احتمال درصد موفقیت در کنور باهاشون بیشتره ؟

----------


## farzaddd

پس با این سطح به نظرم آقاجانی ببین،فراهانی هم خوبه ولی برای شما من آقاجانی رو پیشنهاد میکنم همون چیزیه که میخواید.

----------


## Mohamad_R

*خب متاسفانه کم و بیش کنکوریای عزیز با مقوله نسبی بودن اطلاع ندارن ، ببینید چیزی که برای من خوبه برای تو ممکنه خوب باشه ، ممکنه هم بد باشه

الحمد الله نت و تلگرام و فرصت 1 ماهه هست که ازمون خطا کنین ، برید از دبیران معروف نه جلسه صفر یا اول ، جلسه پنجم ، شیشم دان کنین نگاه کنین اگر به مذاقتون نشست ادامه بدید ، و طی هیچ حرفی یا حسی تغییرش ندید تا اخر برید باهاش
همچنین اگرم میتونین با کتاب برید که عالی تره ، پی دی افاش ریخته چنلای تلگرام اونم میتونین ببینید و در نهایت تصمیم دریست بگیرید . همین*

----------


## سردرگم

> *سلام بر تو ای سردرگم . چرا اینقدر سر درگم؟
> 
> ببین الان دیگه همه دبیر ها خوبن بستگی داره خودت با کدوم یکی مچ بشی و از برنامه تدریس و روند کلاسش خوشت بیاد . شاید من دبیرهای یکه میگن رو خوشت بیاد شایدم نه . طبیعی هم هستش . 
> ولی چند تا نکته 
> 1- کلاس به شدت وقت گیره 
> 2-کلاس انگیزه خوبی میده بهت برای درس خوندن ولی این انگیزهو حس دونستن مطالب کاذبه و باید خودت تست و تمرین زیادی حل کنی 
> 3-کلاس دبیر هایی رو ببین که با برنامه ات اوکی هستن و وسواس نداشته باش که صفری رو باید از صفر بگن و ..... شاید نکته و تست یک دبیر بهتر از کلاس سالیانه اش بتونه بهت کمک کنه . پس این توهم صفر بودن و مهدکودکی بودن رو از سرت بیرون کن و یکم با تلاش سعی کن تو به استاد برسی نه استاد به تو 
> 
> برای ریاضی:
> ...



*الان گفتید اسماعیلی خیلی فرمول و نکته میگه ، این خوبه یا بد؟ من شیمیم ضعیفه ولی یه جلسه تعادل بابایی رو دیدم و متوجه شدم . شما میگید برای بابایی باید یسری پیش نیاز دونست ، چه چیزایی مثلا؟ برای کسی مثل من که ضعیفه خوب نیست؟

برای زیست هم من بازم سطحم ضعیفه ، همدانی دیدم فصل اول دهم رو و خیلی خوب مطلب رو متوجه شدم باهاش.
حنیف فصل اولو یکم ترکیبی میگفت و سنگین بود یه کوچولو برام .
اما بعد رفتم تست زدم و دیدم که نکاتی که حنیف توی کلاس میگه همون نکاتی هستن که از تست ها استخراج کردم . نکات ترکیبی و ...

من جزوه هاشون رو هم دیدم ، و حس کردم جزوه حنیف خیلی نکات بهتر و کاربردی تری داره نسبت به همدانی و توی تست ها هم بیشتر ازشون سوال اومده ،و همدانی جزوش زیادی طولانی و نکته خیلی خاصی هم نداره توش.
واسه همین یکم دودل شدم بینشون ، با اینکه با تدریس همدانی بهتر متوجه میشم ،اما عظیمی جزوه کامل تری داری و نکات ترکیبی رو هم همون اول میگه ( این بهتر نیست ؟)
اینکه حنیف از اول ترکیبی میگه و نکات بهتر هم میگه و جزوه خوبی هم داره یکم باعث شده فکر کنم بهتر میتونه کمک بکنه بهم در کنکور نسبت به همدانی ،
با اینکه یکم تدریسش سنگین تر از همدانی هست برام
خودش میگفت من ترکیبی زیاد میگم ، اولش شاید برات سنگین باشه و زجر بکشی اما باید خودت رو برسونی و بخونی و بعد برات ساده تر میشه
نظر شما چیه ؟ به نظرتون با حنیف برم یا همدانی؟ 
البته فصل دوم دهم رو یه بخشیش رو با حنیف دیدم و انگار نسبت به فصل اول قابل فهم تر اومد برام 

فرهمند نیا رو هم خیلی ها گفتن، برای منی که سطحم رو نوشتم بالا تر براتون،  به نظرتون فرهمندنیا میتونه خوب باشه؟ 
در کل از بین این سه استاد کدومشون در کنار تست زدن خودم میتونن با اطمینان به درصد بالا برسونن من رو ؟ 

شما خودتون در درس شیمی و زیست و ریاضی با کی پیش رفتید؟ چند درصد زدید؟ 

برای ریاضی شما ملاک پور یا معین کرمی رو دیدید؟ عباسپور برای من که ریاضی ضعیفی دارم میتونه خوب باشه ؟ 
آخه میگن برای عباسپور باید خودت ریاضی خوب باشه و حداقل ۴۰ ۵۰ درصد بزنی *

----------


## Janan

> *الان گفتید اسماعیلی خیلی فرمول و نکته میگه ، این خوبه یا بد؟ من شیمیم ضعیفه ولی یه جلسه تعادل بابایی رو دیدم و متوجه شدم . شما میگید برای بابایی باید یسری پیش نیاز دونست ، چه چیزایی مثلا؟ برای کسی مثل من که ضعیفه خوب نیست؟
> 
> برای زیست هم من بازم سطحم ضعیفه ، همدانی دیدم فصل اول دهم رو و خیلی خوب مطلب رو متوجه شدم باهاش.
> حنیف فصل اولو یکم ترکیبی میگفت و سنگین بود یه کوچولو برام .
> اما بعد رفتم تست زدم و دیدم که نکاتی که حنیف توی کلاس میگه همون نکاتی هستن که از تست ها استخراج کردم . نکات ترکیبی و ...
> 
> من جزوه هاشون رو هم دیدم ، و حس کردم جزوه حنیف خیلی نکات بهتر و کاربردی تری داره نسبت به همدانی و توی تست ها هم بیشتر ازشون سوال اومده ،و همدانی جزوش زیادی طولانی و نکته خیلی خاصی هم نداره توش.
> واسه همین یکم دودل شدم بینشون ، با اینکه با تدریس همدانی بهتر متوجه میشم ،اما عظیمی جزوه کامل تری داری و نکات ترکیبی رو هم همون اول میگه ( این بهتر نیست ؟)
> اینکه حنیف از اول ترکیبی میگه و نکات بهتر هم میگه و جزوه خوبی هم داره یکم باعث شده فکر کنم بهتر میتونه کمک بکنه بهم در کنکور نسبت به همدانی ،
> ...


چقدر گیر کلاسی  :Yahoo (21): 
باور کن کلاس فقط 20 درصد مسیره

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> سلام وقت بخیر 
> من دوازدهم هستم و کنکوری ۱۴۰۲ 
> و تازه میخوام شروع کنم برای کنکور بخونم پایه رو ، مدرسه هم یک ماه کلاس گذاشته و زود تر دوازدهم رو شروع کرده در تابستون.
> متاسفانه من پایه درسی ضعیفی دارم در درس هاس تخصصی و اگه میشه لطفا در درس های تخصصی معلم های تاپ و خوبی که مفاهیم رو از صفر تا صد توضیح بدن .به طوری که یه نفر با دانش صفر رو خیلی عالی و اصولی بالا بکشن و سابقه قبولی و رضایت خوبی هم داشته باشن معرفی کنید.
> میدونم باید برم نمونه تدریس ببینن و هرکدوم رو پسندیدم برم ، ولی میخوام نظر شما رو هم بدونم.
> 
> از طرف دیگه انرژی بیان استاد و لحنش هم برام خیلی مهمه.
> ما خودمون تو مدرسه دبیر زیست داریم که بسیار با سواد هستن و نکات کنکوری و ... کتاب رو میگن ولی کلاسشون طوری هست که برای من آنقدر کسل کننده هست و واقعا سر کلاس شدیدا خوابم میگیره و هیچی از درس متوجه نمیشم. لحن بیان یکنواخت و آرامی دارن.
> برعکس سال یازدهم  من از گاجینو فیلم های ریاضی رو نگاه میکردم که آریان حیدری درس میدادن و واقعا عاشق لحن و انرژی شون شدم. منی که ریاضی واسم خسته کننده بود ، میخکوب میشدم.و با علاقه تدریس رو گوش میکردم. البته خب کتاب رو درس میدادن و کنکوری نبود، فقط در حد کتاب 
> ...



درباره درس خودم بگم که متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه توی درس شیمی (برخلاف فیزیک و ریاضی)، این درس دست چند نفر محدود نیست و کلی فرد خوب داریم. از قدیمی ها مثل عمو بهمن بگیر تا این جدیدترها. بیشتر بستگی داره با لحن و بیان کدوم شون بیشتر ارتباط برقرار میکنی. چرا؟ چون تفاوت درسنامه کتاب کمک درسی با معلم همینه دیگه. بیان
افراد خوبی هستن که توی ذهنمن الان ولی از بین 3 فردی که خودتون گفتید، من با بیان آقای مرادی راحت نیستم.

حاشیه:
مرادی رو نوشتی دکتر، بابایی رو ننوشتی؟  :Yahoo (20):  البته دکتری هردوشون پزشکیه و ربطی به شیمی نداره

----------


## ahmad.jafari

> چقدر گیر کلاسی 
> باور کن کلاس فقط 20 درصد مسیره


شما از کجا به این درصد رسیدی عزیزم؟ 
از کجا معلوم 10 درصد یا 50 درصد نیست؟

----------


## Akhansari

دوست عزیز من خودم تغییر رشته ای بودم بعد چندسال هم امسال کنکور دادم واقعا بنظر منم استاد ۲۰ تا ۳۰ درصده برای دانش آموزی که سر کلاس درسهاش رو در حد امتحان استاندارد مدرسه یاد گرفته حتی میتونه بدون کلاس یا نهایتا یکی دوتا کارشو جلو ببره من پارسال هم درگیر درس بودم هم کار هم ازدواج و همه کلاسا هم نوشتم ولی واقعا برای من شرایط فرق میکرد من هیچ درسی رو حتی یبارم ندیده بودم ۱۴ سال پیش دیپلم گرفته بودم و هیچی یادم نبود با این وجود معتقدم اگر کلاس مدرسه عادی بودم و درس رو در اندازه امتحانات استاندارد کامل یاد گرفته بودم واقعا استاد نمیتونست کمک خاصی به من دیگه بکنه بعلاوه تو این شرایطی که نصفه استادا بیشتر حتی حتی اون معروفا بدرد نمیخورن و فقط بازاریابن

----------

